# GN jockey in coma



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Conditional jockey Peter Toole remains in a critical condition in hospital today (Sunday 10 April) after suffering a serious head injury in a fall at Aintree.

The 22-year-old conditional jockey is currently in a medically-induced coma after suffering bleeding on the right side of his brain. He also dislocated a shoulder and is on a ventilator.

Peter, who is connected to trainer Charlie Mann's yard, fell from the Arthur Whiting-trained Classic Fly at the first fence in a novices' chase at the Liverpool track yesterday (Saturday 9 April).

He was taken from the racecourse to Fazakerley Hospital, but was transferred to the Walton Centre for Neurology and Neurosurgery

"He's in an induced coma and hopefully they'll bring him round tomorrow (Monday 11 April)," said Charlie Mann.

"They've put him in the coma to give his brain a rest. He'll be kept in it until tomorrow at the earliest and then the doctors can take a look. He's in good hands."

A Facebook group has been set up and has nearly 350 members, all wishing the jockey well.

And on Twitter the racing community is also praying for Peter.

Champion jockey AP McCoy tweeted: "Peter Toole's head injury remains very serious  the next 48 hours are crucial. Please say a prayer for him."

Fellow jockey David Crosse earlier reported that Peter is stable but will remain sedated for another 24 hours. "Fingers crossed everything goes the right way, keep the prayers coming for him," he wrote.

While Aidan Coleman tweeted: "Hope Peter gets better. He's a great person and even better friend."

Peter has ridden 30 winners this season, including the Greatwood Gold Cup at Newbury aboard Fine Parchment. 



(taken from H&H website)


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Its a shame the dead horses dont recieve such gracious comments and an article in H&H. They did afterall run the race and died for the sake of people winning money.


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Whooopsie, I lied!
it wasnt in the GN it was the race before it :-S 
surely that in itself would of been enough to call the later races off?


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

Melx said:


> Its a shame the dead horses dont recieve such gracious comments and an article in H&H. They did afterall run the race and died for the sake of people winning money.


Totally agree! Poor horses. The race should be scrapped! In my opinion it's cruel!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I hope he is okay. I do not know enough about horse racing, but was sad about the horses that died and the injured jockey.


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Starlight Express said:


> Totally agree! Poor horses. The race should be scrapped! In my opinion it's cruel!


I agree however, we don't get to hear about the other horses that were PTS at a different racecourse on the same day though. Not to mention many others that have had to be PTS at race meetings. Race Horse Death Watch this website has really opened my eyes as to what we don't hear about.

Wish Peter a full recovery.


----------

